# chitter chatter.



## kyrabbit

My girl, formerly Bacon now renamed Buttercup by my husband, has a tendency to chitter. I'm know as a rule, mice aren't supposed to regularly make noises but I'm curious if there's ever an exception to that? She has no signs of infection, has a health appetite and is very energetic. It appears that she makes the chittering noise when she is content. Her ears are always forward and she is quite relaxed when doing it.


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery

My mouse Jezebelle does this. She sits there going *click click click* it's barely audible and she only does it when I'm holding her, giving her treats, or is being groomed by my other mice. She is healthy other than the barely there clicking and she only seems to do it when she's content, too. I think we may just have vocal mice. Sometimes this is caused by past respiratory infections though. As long as it's not weezy like she's having trouble breathing I wouldn't worry too much about it.


----------



## Seafolly

I don't know about mice, but in rats this is called "bruxing." Basically purring to cats.


----------



## andypandy29us

I have a couple of mice who are quite vocal and chatty


----------



## kyrabbit

Best way I can describe it is that it sounds like a guinea pig when they chutter when they enjoy being pet.
It's amazing how these little guys all can have such different personalities, haha.


----------



## scrapheapchallenge

Monaro mouse has only twice made happy twittering sounds - otherwise he is silent. OAP/Geriatric mouse Monza however is now nicknamed "TwitterMouse" as he almost constantly twitters, chirps and chuffs happily. Again he's not in distress, his eyes and nose are clear, he's not wheezing/rattling, his coat is now glossy and he is very active, not depressed (although a bit OCD about cleaning himself). Another mouse expert reckoned that he must have had a respiratory infection at some point, but his vocalisations seem to be concious not continual.


----------



## andypandy29us

mine are usually quiet in the cage and only mke the noises when i handle them and play with them ... think its like a happy purring noise  as they all try and climb onto my hands and often push each other off lol ....


----------

